# extra stop



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

I wanted to know if anyone has had this problem. A rider gets in and wants you to make an extra stop along the way.


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

How is it an extra fair? How are you defining "make an extra stop"?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> I wanted to know if anyone has had this problem. A rider gets in and wants you to make an extra stop along the way. I've been telling them that I cannot do it because it's an extra fare.


As long as the trip is running on your app what difference does it make to you? Telling them its an extra* fare* is not *fair!* The longer you keep the trip going the more money you make? Am I missing something here?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> As long as the trip is running on your app what difference does it make to you? Telling them its an extra* fare* is not *fair!* The longer you keep the trip going the more money you make? Am I missing something here?


You make crap on time, the money is in the distance traveled.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> I wanted to know if anyone has had this problem. A rider gets in and wants you to make an extra stop along the way. I've been telling them that I cannot do it because it's an extra fare.


We don't make very much on time, so to the extent its a long stop, it is not great for the driver. In many areas that don't have a base fare, the customer could save a little if they were willing to wait for a new ride after their stop. If its a quick stop, I really don't care. If you are playing the guarantee game, then this can be a good thing, and you really don't mind how long they take, as long as your per trip average is in decent shape.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You make crap on time, the money is in the distance traveled.


I'm assuming he's talking about quick stops....less than 5 min. He's not very specific


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> I'm assuming he's talking about quick stops....less than 5 min. He's not very specific


IF it's a quick 5 min stop I understand l, but some people wanna go food shopping? It already happened to me. This woman had me stop at supermarket to pick up fruit, well I was waiting a good 20 mins, then didn't even offer me a tip.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Luis_NJ1214 - No, you get X amount per mile AND X amount per minute. If there is no surge and you're working the guarantees, it would work in your favor if make the extra stops.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> Luis_NJ1214 - No, you get X amount per mile AND X amount per minute. If there is no surge and you're working the guarantees, it would work in your favor if make the extra stops.


Are you new at this? Again you don't get paid for waiting for people, or getting stuck in traffic.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lol he MUST be new


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I usually stop, but say I can only wait a few minutes. A lot of time, they usually offer to get me drink or something to eat, and have got tipped on some of them. If i'm working the guarantee (which has been most of the time lately), I don't mind at all. Keeps me from getting a crappy $2.40 fare.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeap, time doesn't pay much, but works great for gaming the guarantee


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> You don't get paid for time spent driving. The trip is already calculated by uber. If it takes you an hour to get to the destination and it was only 12 miles, you get paid the same crap. So NO! I'm not gonna make an extra stop along the way.


Dude, it is set up with GPS. The calculations are an estimate. You really need to contact UBER and find out information before driving. I would say 15% of my fares are with a stop or drop off as there could be friends with the paying PAX and they are being dropped off. 5 minute stops are fine if you do not have surge. After surge, you let them know how long you wait since Surge can still be going on and you might miss out on your next ride. Your rating with these people are probably really low and I don't blame them.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> Are you new at this? Again you don't get paid for waiting for people, or getting stuck in traffic.


Actually, you are new to this. If you don't want to stop over 5 minutes (love how you now will do that) then that is your choice. Going to another place to drop off someone or get money out of an ATM (cash!) does not cost you anymore since you are being paid for the extra miles and time. Let them know where you stand. 2 cars in a drive thru? Not going to get stuck in line unless playing the guarantee game (you probably don't since that takes research) or they offer you some food that you want.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> Are you new at this? Again you don't get paid for waiting for people, or getting stuck in traffic.


It appears that you are new at this. According to the Uber NJ page, you get paid $.18/minute if you are on a ride, which isn't much, but it is added to the distance and base fare.


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> You don't get paid for time spent driving. The trip is already calculated by uber. If it takes you an hour to get to the destination and it was only 12 miles, you get paid the same crap. So NO! I'm not gonna make an extra stop along the way.


This a good example where answering two basic questions will allow you to get positive feedback, and help you improve as a driver. Instead, now I have to figure out your half strung sentences.

You don't get paid for time spent driving.
-Yea, you do. If the meter is running, you're getting paid.

The trip is already calculated by uber.
-After the fact. Uber is not the wizard of Oz, it can not predict the future.

If it takes you an hour to get to the destination and it was only 12 miles, you get paid the same crap
-You get paid time plus mileage. In fact, it's not the same crap.

So NO! I'm not gonna make an extra stop along the way. 
- There, I fixed for you. and I added a happy face to show your newly inspired enthusiasm.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> IF it's a quick 5 min stop I understand l, but some people wanna go food shopping? It already happened to me. This woman had me stop at supermarket to pick up fruit, well I was waiting a good 20 mins, then didn't even offer me a tip.


You give them 5 minutes and tell them it is cheaper for them to order a new Uber driver when they are done shopping. Also, if they say ok, 5 minutes. Make sure they take their shit with them as it is a ploy to make you wait.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> Are you new at this? Again you don't get paid for waiting for people, or getting stuck in traffic.


Hey Luis_NJ1214 ...no I am not new at this. I did however READ the contract that I accept every time that there is a rate change. You should try reading sometime.... and maybe you should try thanking folks that try to give you good advice rather than insulting them.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> I usually stop, but say I can only wait a few minutes. A lot of time, they usually offer to get me drink or something to eat, and have got tipped on some of them. If i'm working the guarantee (which has been most of the time lately), I don't mind at all. Keeps me from getting a crappy $2.40 fare.


Dam where do you work? Tip?. God bless you


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> Hey Luis_NJ1214 ...no I am not new at this. I did however READ the contract that I accept every time that there is a rate change. You should try reading sometime.... and maybe you should try thanking folks that try to give you good advice rather than insulting them.


Where did I insult you? . Are you this sensitive? All I said was you must be new at this.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> Where did I insult you? . Are you this sensitive? All I said was you must be new at this.


but...we arent new
and this topic you created proves you are the newbie


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> but...we arent new
> and this topic you created proves you are the newbie


Well OK yes I only been doing it since December.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> Where did I insult you? . Are you this sensitive? All I said was you must be new at this.


by asking if I am a new, I take as an insult. I will continue to share my knoweldge with but just like I took your question seriously you should take my feedback the same way. And if I am wrong, correct me instead.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> Are you new at this? Again you don't get paid for waiting for people, or getting stuck in traffic.


Man! Ask Uber. ...you have nothing to lose. Apart from your ignorance. Sheeesh


----------



## Mike78 (Feb 25, 2015)

UBERX calculates by the time and distance, if you are waiting at the grocery it counts $0.18 per minute( in LA) but if you drive Uber Black or Uber SUV they have mostly " flat rate" like for example: from Hollywood to LAX flat rate is $70, you can take any ways to get LAX even if it takes 20 min. Or 2 hours you gonna be get $70. And they have an "extra stop", if pax want to go to grocery driver should push button "extra stop " I'm not sure how to calculate that fare but UBERx does not have it.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> Dam where do you work? Tip?. God bless you


Haven't got a lot of them. Out of about 400 rides, I've made around 200 in tips. I work in Orange County...California.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

When pax ask you to make an extra stop, drive around the parking lot until they are ready to leave. That way you are at least making more than the per minute.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

If you're on the meter you get the per minute rate under 11mph (and still get distance as well)...at least that's the way it used to work.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Casandria said:


> When pax ask you to make an extra stop, drive around the parking lot until they are ready to leave. That way you are at least making more than the per minute.


Oooo, nice. I like it.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

$0.18 per minute wait time? Holy crap that's low. $0.50 per minute on my meter, $30 per hour. 

Sure, go ahead, take your time.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Casandria said:


> When pax ask you to make an extra stop, drive around the parking lot until they are ready to leave. That way you are at least making more than the per minute.


Are you sure driving around at 10 mph is better than turning off your engine and having a break?
(If 15 min that is 2.5 miles driven so about $2 for driving around and wasting more than $2 in fuel and expenses)


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

It all depends on your rate and it varies for each person. It also depends on the cost of fuel where you are. Here, I can drive for 20 miles on one gallon which costs me $2.47. Driving Select or XL at $2.35-$2.75/mile I would rather drive in circles. Now, if I'd been busy all day and needed a break, that would be a good time to take one, but other than that, I'd drive in circles.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> You make crap on time, the money is in the distance traveled.


I guess if there's a good surge yes you can make good money waiting. Last night I took a pax 1.2 Miles away to the store. I waited 20 minutes for her drove her back home. Made $19. There was a 2.8× surge. Not bad.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> I guess if there's a good surge yes you can make good money waiting. Last night I took a pax 1.2 Miles away to the store. I waited 20 minutes for her drove her back home. Made $19. There was a 2.8× surge. Not bad.


So $19 in about 30 minutes while on a 2.8 surge? That is not so good. Especially if it was still surging at a high rate while you were waiting.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> Are you new at this? Again you don't get paid for waiting for people, or getting stuck in traffic.


Are you an Uber CSR?


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> So $19 in about 30 minutes while on a 2.8 surge? That is not so good. Especially if it was still surging at a high rate while you were waiting.


you don't get it do you. $19 it's pretty good considering the other day I took a pax from Belleville NJ to jersey city. It took me 52 minutes to get there cause of traffic. The trip was only 9.2 miles away. I made $21. That's bullshit. So yes to wait for someone 20mins while I relax in car and time running and only be a few blocks away from her house and make this much is good for me.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> you don't get it do you. $19 it's pretty good considering the other day I tool a pax from Belleville NJ to jersey city. It took me 52 minutes to get there cause of traffic. The trip was only 9.2 miles away. I made $21. That's bullshit. So yes to wait for someone 20mins while I relax in car and time running and only be a few blocks away from her house and make this much is good for me.


You're comparing it with a non-surge fare and we all know that's bullshit. I'm just saying you could've earned more than 4 times that $19 if you were driving just like other drivers were earning while you were stuck there. That, or i really don't get in which case i'm sorry.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> I wanted to know if anyone has had this problem. A rider gets in and wants you to make an extra stop along the way.


That is definitely a problem if we are not getting paid for the extra stop. But that isn't the case, the extra stop is not free for the passenger, we are paid for distance travelled and time, not the final destination itself. So it doesn't matter what the actual drive is. So in the case of an extra stop, we are paid for the additional distance and time. The more additional stop the better. It is just a longer trip.

To conclude, as long as the meter is on. We are paid to "drive"; the meter is live by the seconds and mile. The longer the meter stays on the larger the fare.

For example: In D.C. the rate is $1.02/Mile and 0.20/Minute. I had a passenger that needed to drop off at Safeway and asked if I wanted to wait or have him request another ride. I said I would like to wait for you. Simply put, the meter was left on and I turned my car of. I was browsing the net for 10 minutes and was being paid $0.20/min; an amount of time I could waste simply waiting for the next ping.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> You're comparing it with a non-surge fare and we all know that's bullshit. I'm just saying you could've earned more than 4 times that $19 if you were driving just like other drivers were earning while you were stuck there. That, or i really don't get in which case





UBERxGc said:


> You're comparing it with a non-surge fare and we all know that's bullshit. I'm just saying you could've earned more than 4 times that $19 if you were driving just like other drivers were earning while you were stuck there. That, or i really don't get in which case i'm sorry.


Dude it was my last stop. I was going home for the night. I didn't care where she was going, I knew it wasn't ny. So whatever for me it was good money at that surge I wasn't gonna cancel the ride on her because I'm looking for that long trip at 1am when I'm already beat.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

UberxD said:


> That is definitely a problem if we are not getting paid for the extra stop. But that isn't the case, the extra stop is not free for the passenger, we are paid for distance travelled and time, not the final destination itself. So it doesn't matter what the actual drive is. So in the case of an extra stop, we are paid for the additional distance and time. The more additional stop the better. It is just a longer trip.
> 
> To conclude, as long as the meter is on. We are paid to "drive"; the meter is live by the seconds and mile. The longer the meter stays on the larger the fare.
> 
> For example: In D.C. the rate is $1.02/Mile and 0.20/Minute. I had a passenger that needed to drop off at Safeway and asked if I wanted to wait or have him request another ride. I said I would like to wait for you. Simply put, the meter was left on and I turned my car of. I was browsing the net for 10 minutes and was being paid $0.20/min; an amount of time I could waste simply waiting for the next ping.


Thanks for clarification. I didn't realize that the meter is running.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> I wanted to know if anyone has had this problem. A rider gets in and wants you to make an extra stop along the way.


If they want you to go East via going West, just ride the money.
A much bigger mistake new drivers make is the shut the meter off and only part of the pax get out and there are still additional stops to make. The destination the Pax enters may not be the last stop they want.


----------



## vetteman80 (Mar 23, 2015)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> I wanted to know if anyone has had this problem. A rider gets in and wants you to make an extra stop along the way.


 I get asked to stop at a store or ATM about 4 time out of every 10 ride. What are going to but say..... yes I will stop..... the Rider have you by the balls with the rating system.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Pick up another passenger/friend, stop at the ATM, sure. There is NO WAY you're running into the supermarket or post office "for just one minute" in this town however. Nip it in the bud.

One jumped in my car with about 5 bags (after waiting the full 5 minutes). He had to drop these bags off, gather more then drop those back at his home and we were supposed to go someplace else, then......blah, blah. Through his overbearing, annoying, intrusive conversation I could tell he was one of those "personal shoppers" and thought I was going to cart him around all night while clients picked out what they wanted to keep or have him take back with him (the first stop was another 5 minutes, not 1). NO. He needs to have his OWN car to run that type of business. He also insisted on sitting in the front seat with 6 sloppy bags falling all over and, of course, miffed because I told him he had to wear a seatbelt. ENOUGH. I drove him back home and told him to request another driver when ready for the next round. 

Do not let these people walk all over you, especially at these rates.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Here's another one. She jumps in and says she needs to go to the grocery store first (her destination was entered and a resonable length trip). She had to get cat food, then back to her house, feed her cat then on to destination. This is a busy Saturday night. 

THE GROCERY STORE WAS TWO BLOCKS AWAY. Furthermore the surface lot is small and all handicapped parking and a cop car is sitting there just waiting to write tickets for any reason. The actual parking lot is on the second level. I had to jockey my car around 10 times while she was in the store. She could have WALKED to the store, went back home to feed her damn cat then requested her ride. She tipped me $1 which didn't even pay for the gas I wasted.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

vetteman80 said:


> I get asked to stop at a store or ATM about 4 time out of every 10 ride. What are going to but say..... yes I will stop..... the Rider have you by the balls with the rating system.


Here's what I did with another sudden grocery store stop first request, it was right around the corner too. I told her we don't get paid for time, I'd drop her at the store and she could then request another driver. I then cancelled the trip after dropping her so she couldn't rate me then went on to make $ on that Saturday night.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

vetteman80 said:


> I get asked to stop at a store or ATM about 4 time out of every 10 ride. What are going to but say..... yes I will stop..... the Rider have you by the balls with the rating system.


Yes I will stop, then end trip and go to the next one, that's what I would do. I am sure they can find some sucker on their next dispatch.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i dont mind a quick stop , however my issue is 3-4 people asking to be dropped off different locations and then the total bill is $8 and they just paid $2 a piece and i blow way more gas, with extra stops and people in the car , minus uber fee.'s the $8 is really $7 because safe rider fee. then %20 percent less than $7. there should be some small fee for many stops.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> i dont mind a quick stop , however my issue is 3-4 people asking to be dropped off different locations and then the total bill is $8 and they just paid $2 a piece and i blow way more gas, with extra stops and people in the car , minus uber fee.'s the $8 is really $7 because safe rider fee. then %20 percent less than $7. there should be some small fee for many stops.


If it's a quick stop I will do it. But if someone plans on taking a few minutes, like cybertech said, let them call another uber driver, if it happens to be me, fine. That 20/30cents a minute is just not worth it.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> If it's a quick stop I will do it. But if someone plans on taking a few minutes, like cybertech said, let them call another uber driver, if it happens to be me, fine. That 20/30cents a minute is just not worth it.


 so what do you do when 3-4 people share one uber and all get dropped off different places?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Well you can still at least charge for the distances. I don't know what the rates are in Fairfax, but certainly more when driving then when stopped.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Well you can still at least charge for the distances. I don't know what the rates are in Fairfax, but certainly more when driving then when stopped.


yes thanks i do get that 1.02 per mile. but often in DC area its very short trips with multiple stops close by.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> yes thanks i do get that 1.02 per mile. but often in DC area its very short trips with multiple stops close by.


Here's one that works on occasion, (especially downtown where there's no parking), tell the pax, due to traffic conditions you'll have to circle the block while waiting. If you can catch anyone of these on a surge, even better!!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

good idea thanks, often times i have to keep moving or risk a ticket, pickups are annoying as i cant wait and block traffic.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> Dude it was my last stop. I was going home for the night. I didn't care where she was going, I knew it wasn't ny. So whatever for me it was good money at that surge I wasn't gonna cancel the ride on her because I'm looking for that long trip at 1am when I'm already beat.


That makes perfect sense to me. If there were still a surge going or it had gone up and you were expecting to be able to get another run asap that to me would be a reason to not do it. BUT having said that I've sat through many a surge with nothing lately and I would probably take the bird in the hand so to speak most of the time. It depends on what you think is going to happen and unfortunately we're not psychic.

If it's the last run of the night or you don't have a real good feeling you're going to catch another surge run then waiting is the way to go. It's always a decision you have to make on the fly so to speak.

Lately most surges unless it's an event or at 2am are gone after I take any trip, even a short one. Hoping to catch another one would often be a losing bet.

Anyway everyone has their own opinion and its hard to say what someone should do in their market at any one point in time. There's some no brainers like for instance waiting 20 mins for someone to come out if their house when you pick them up would be a newbie mistake unless you're killing time for a guarantee but many are judgement calls.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Like most already said, it boils down to are you working guarantees or not. If you're working the guarantees you only need one ride an hour so if that ride consists of a 20 minute wait time when the meter is running, i'll take it. That means i won't be getting a ping that's 15 minutes away (when there are several cars closer) because Uber is trying to make up the money they are paying you.
That also means less mileage, gas and wear and tear on your vehicle. All bets off is you're working the surges.


----------



## mike chun (Sep 19, 2015)

Tonight I got a pax going 1.6 miles and wanted me to stop at Target so she can run in and grab a gift. Told me 5 min max. 25 min later she gets back. Couldn't leave because she left her stuff in the back seat. Long story short, 1.6 miles took 40 min and I netted a whopping $5.13. Guess I learned my lesson. Hahaha.


----------



## CJ1 (Jul 6, 2015)

I can't believe you would make any stops. In my neighborhood, black people always asking to make 20 stops. I tell them I am not doing any before I even arrive. I am no ones personal driver! They have nerve to get mad. I tell them they can "get out". LOL!

(before anyone says anyting about racism....I am black too )


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

mike chun said:


> Tonight I got a pax going 1.6 miles and wanted me to stop at Target so she can run in and grab a gift. Told me 5 min max. 25 min later she gets back. Couldn't leave because she left her stuff in the back seat. Long story short, 1.6 miles took 40 min and I netted a whopping $5.13. Guess I learned my lesson. Hahaha.


I guess you did your research after this happened. When they leave their shit in your car, it is like a cat marking his territory. Don't allow it or after 7 minutes, tell them you will leave their stuff at the lost and found counter of the Target.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

CJ1 said:


> I am no ones personal driver!


Well every time they open the Uber customer app, they are told that you are "Everyone's Private Driver".


----------

